# Lewis Meat shoot



## pipe (Jan 28, 2014)

March 12th the Moose sportsman's will be hosting a great meat shoot. Shot over a trap field with great meat prizes. Format will be a lewis style shoot. Which means all skill levels can win. Bracket will have eight score from high to low. Of the eight the top 4 will win then the next highest eight scores will be in next bracket. The highest four will win in that bracket and so on. Cost is $16.00 for fifty targets enter as many time as you wish. Breakfast at 8:30 am till 9:30 am shooting at 10 am till 2:00 pm at witch time all scores will be figured and prizes handed out. Custom 1/4 pound Philly steak brats and whole chickens will be the prizes yes you get both for each winning score. All ages welcome. If you have never been to a shoot like this its a blast. Just come on out and see the club its a great place to be. If you miss this come on out Sunday and shoot with us. Look for our summer hours on the web site calendar open 3 days a week in the summer.

Visit us on Facebook and receive all our events www.a2moosesportsmens.com

Located at 10101 N. Territorial Rd.
Dexter, Mi. 48130


----------

